# dang pigeions



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

ive got about 150 acers where one side has the high way on it and the other has interstate and resturants and stuff. but i got those pigeions that roost over by the highway where all the resturants are as well. i see them flying back and forth all day but they never stop inbetween. i got a feild that has some corn pine trees beans and some sunflowers scatterd around. i am not sure how to get them to stop and have a snack if that dosent work. what should i do. :-? :-? :-? :sniper: :beer: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ummm go to your local national guard and request and high powered anti aircraft weaponary.....

JK

idk try getting some decoys(yes they make pigeon decoys) and decoying em into ur snack spot


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ive had robo ducks work on those before. Try setting some of those up.


----------

